# Hello From NY



## SkyCreek (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi. Im currently located in NY and have several mice. Ive always owned many animals and around 1-2 years ago purchased some mice for my eldest daughter. They were from a pet store and they had health issues and died shortly thereafter. So I made a 5hr trip and got her some from a breeder and ever since then we have been selectively breeding a few.

I always love learning more and am happy to find this site so I can read up on other peoples experiences. I am on the lookout for breeders who may live closer to me- Im in central NY. Not far from Syracuse. Here where I live people dont realize Fancy Mice come in colors other then, black, white or black n white. People are shocked to see my mice and the local pet stores have asked me to supply them, but I havent agreed to it. Dont like the idea of the mice going to any joe shmo who enters the shop. But who knows. I look forward to getting to know other Mouse lovers.

SkyCreekKennels


----------



## ilovemice101 (Sep 7, 2012)

hi! i'm new to, but welcome to the forum!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome!

Good decision not to provide pet stores with stock! Personally I feel it is irresponsible to give/sell animals to pet stores......god knows where they would end up or how they'd be treated...I can guarantee most would end up abused and/or neglected.

I'm in Allentown, PA...but my parents' have a couple places on Keuka Lake  I love it up there and want to move to the Corning/Elmira area at some point


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  ...


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome. Who was the breeder you got your mice from? What varieties do you have? We would love to see photos!


----------



## ilovemice101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Stina said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Good decision not to provide pet stores with stock! Personally I feel it is irresponsible to give/sell animals to pet stores......god knows where they would end up or how they'd be treated...I can guarantee most would end up abused and/or neglected.
> 
> I'm in Allentown, PA...but my parents' have a couple places on Keuka Lake  I love it up there and want to move to the Corning/Elmira area at some point


I agree with this! I never EVER want to go through what my brother and his mice again! And the breeder of those mice let that happen to there mice! Never buying a mouse from a pet shop, and never going to stock to a pet shop when I start breeding!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

im not totally against pet shops as the shop i got my mice from breed them themselves and they are all handled and friendly ... they have never got the sex wrong and they only breed once from each female before they sell them so they are not over bred .... they seem to know plenty about mice and the sheet they gave me when i bought my first 4 mice was very informative .... i think it just depends on each individual shop .... plus they take ur name and address so they can check up on how many you buy ....


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome! You'll learn a lot from this site, and I imagine you'll have plenty to contribute as well.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome! I'm geographically close but the border separates us.

I too have been approached by a pet store and like you, turned them down. I'd like to vet buyers, just to ensure whatever the buyer's intention, the mouse will be treated with respect. Tough to find!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Hello! Welcome to the forum! What varieties have you been breeding?


----------

